# Panfish



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

First panfish of the year for me. Upground reservoir. Caught some on drop spoon and waxworm, others on kiptail hair jigs. Couldn't keep 2 lines in the water for a lot of the time. There was a cold cold cold shift of wind out of the North when i first got there but it layed down and ended up being really nice temp and not too bad wind. Fished after dinner till it was too dark to see..... forgot my headlamp today or might have stayed longer. Caught the bigger fish right at dusk and there was a lot of activity on the surface as i made my way back to my vehicle. Bluegill were all around 7.5", pumpkinseed went 8" and the black crappie was 11". Ended up keeping 10 fish and easily threw back twice that many. Sure wish the nice weather would stick through the weekend...........


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Nicely done Attica you always seem to have the drop on those above ground reservoirs.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Must be nice to have weeds around the edges of your reservoir!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

This reservoir is a little different than most of the others around me. It has 2 areas with weeds along the shore and one long piece of shore that has flooded willow bushes from when they used to let the level get really low each summer. I've caught some crappie and perch here through the ice, but this is the first crappie i have caught during open water.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

AtticaFish said:


> This reservoir is a little different than most of the others around me. It has 2 areas with weeds along the shore and one long piece of shore that has flooded willow bushes from when they used to let the level get really low each summer. I've caught some crappie and perch here through the ice, but this is the first crappie i have caught during open water.


Hmmmm, Attica.....a reservoir with weeds and willows.... Ok guys there's your sign....crappies and FO gills waiting...lol


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Made it out again today in the rain. Managed to put a few more in the freezer and even found a perch.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a couple res around here that look like that after I'm done chasing these stocked trout I think Im going after some Gill's and perch hungry for some panfish


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Nice job Attica! Must have been great fishing for you to withstand the cold. I live out in northeastern Ohio, about 3 miles from the Pa border and we have been dealing with cold weather as well with low catches but fairly good sizes. What reservoir were you fishing?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

REY298 - Made it to this reservoir twice now and yes, the steady bite sure makes up for the cold and rainy weather. It is a pretty small reservoir so don't really want to send the whole internet there. If you are interested in the location, you can send me a PM. I will say it is not a very deep reservoir. Tops out at maybe 12' or 14' deep. Have tried some other deeper reservoirs and have been skunked with panfish in those so far. Fishing in front of the standing weeds seemed to be key. Bite was good enough that i didn't need bait on every cast, just working the hair jig along would get bit sometimes. Better bite with an added waxworm though. No bigger than 1/16 jig maybe 3' to 5' under a float did the trick. Color didn't seem to matter. When i went back up for the 2nd trip, a buddy was using a bright jig and i was using a dark jig..... we were both catching on every cast at one point.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

AtticaFish said:


> REY298 - Made it to this reservoir twice now and yes, the steady bite sure makes up for the cold and rainy weather. It is a pretty small reservoir so don't really want to send the whole internet there. If you are interested in the location, you can send me a PM. I will say it is not a very deep reservoir. Tops out at maybe 12' or 14' deep. Have tried some other deeper reservoirs and have been skunked with panfish in those so far. Fishing in front of the standing weeds seemed to be key. Bite was good enough that i didn't need bait on every cast, just working the hair jig along would get bit sometimes. Better bite with an added waxworm though. No bigger than 1/16 jig maybe 3' to 5' under a float did the trick. Color didn't seem to matter. When i went back up for the 2nd trip, a buddy was using a bright jig and i was using a dark jig..... we were both catching on every cast at one point.


Yea, I get it. I'll PM you. Anyway, I hitting the stone quarries over here, the water is cold, deep and crystal clear. I used jigs too, white head, black body, white tail


----------

